# How often does "The Mrs" drive the Motorhome?



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

Forgive my question - but - we collected our first Motorhome yesterday - all shiny and new - very excited - and hubby drove back home with it.

First excursion today - to buy essentials to stock up our new toy - and we agreed that I would have a go behind the wheel (but only on straight A roads!!).

I thoroughly enjoyed it, but how many other wives do the driving?. I am quite happy to leave the majority of the driving to my man - am I in the minority?

Di

ps Looking forward to meeting some of you at various rallies/meetings around the country!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Sadly, Eddi - Tawny - wont drive the motorhome because she says "it's too big" When I said it was easy to drive she said it was ok for me because I drove a Double Decker in a former life. Still I know that she is only thinking of my sanity. Ed has driven every other car I have had but no amount of coercing will change her mind

Dave

656


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:roll: There are MANY a lot braver than me but NO way will I drive our MH!! It's a small Hymer but too big for me....that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Ana xx


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi PRS49 & welcome,

Funny you ask this today, only yesterday whilst out around our local area I asked my wife if she wished to drive...her answer..."why? when I have you to do it" :lol: 

Now my wife is an excellent driver and could easily drive our van as she could have the larger motorhome we had before, she just prefers to sit and enjoy the scenery.

MHS...Rob


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi
I am afraid I would rather leave the driving to Fred unless I absolutely had to which I surpose we should think about what we would do if we were in the back of beyond and they injured theirself. This did happen to us once Fred was layed out on the floor cos his back had gone and I am ashamed to say my first thought was " I cant drive this back on the M25" as it happened he recovered PHEW!
I did drive our Herald on quiet roads but it was automatic. We are picking up a new one in a couple of weeks so there is no way. 

Lin


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Never...........never, never, never........don't even suggest it even in jest..........


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

The only things women should be allowed to drive is washing machines, cookers ironing boards and vacuum cleaners. Can you imagine letting one loose with a Motorhome.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Technically we have two motorhomes,the little one is a form of chevy dayvan which i drive locally but won't take into town ( too wide ---the van not me ) :wink: :wink: , the Rv (36ft) i am allowed to drive at showgrounds when everyone else has gone home ,and even then Duncan worries that i drive it like a rally car as he screams SLOW DOWN :lol: :lol: ,is the back end suppose to swing round like that me wonders as i hit the brakes 8O 

Chris


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Diabalo said:


> The only things women should be allowed to drive is washing machines, cookers ironing boards and vacuum cleaners. Can you imagine letting one loose with a Motorhome.


Nothing politically incorrect here then

:lol:

Andrew


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

I bet there is something in the Health and safety rules about women driving Motorhomes!!

LIN


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi PRS49 Di

I get to test drive them when we buy one after that he takes over and I only get a look in if he wants to have a drink :roll: but to be honest now days I'm quite happy to let him do it, it's a man thing they like to think they are in control :lol: :lol: 

Look forward to seeing you soon on a Rally or Meet



Jacquie


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

You guys are only being so brave as you are out of striking range but remember we have the Show Season coming up :2gunfire: :2gunfire: :2gunfire: :lol: 

Chris


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Gill is quiet look foward to driving our M/H when we get it, and I have no problem with that as I drive a lot at work so it might be a nice rest for me? She did say she would only drive on wide roads with no corners in them thought.

Richard...


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

Some brilliant responses - thanks!

Told hubby that driving was a male domain - he didn't believe me - but I think I may be right 8) !!!!!!!!!!!

Di


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

You lot should be ashamed of yourselves. I drive our motorhome and I can even put it in reverse, drive round bends, in straight lines, on A roads and B roads, on motorways and any other road you can imagine. I can also read a map 8O However I do not drive at night as it's scary. :wink:


----------



## 102596 (Jan 23, 2007)

Can,t stop Deborah from driving the Autotrail Cheyenne, but she is a total petrolhead who drives a BMW330 and rides a Aprilia Tuono 1000cc motorbike. Got her a juggernaut driving day for her birthday. Hate to say this but she is a excellent navigator as well , from coast to coast in America without a wrong turning . ( ps, she is stood over me while i type this )


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Shona nearly drove us the 320 mile round trip to Birmingham recently. After all my stomach had been sliced open just two weeks earlier by the surgeon but somehow I ended up behind the wheel   

There is a serious side to this though. How many of us have our wives on the insurance. If hubby is taken ill, say abroad, if the wife is on the insurance the insurance company or breakdown company will not supply a driver to repatriate the vehicle as there already is one - the wife.

So wives if you do not want to drive - get off the insurance   


stew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> However I do not drive at night as it's scary.


Wimp :lol:

Dave

656


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Not very often, is the answer to the first question. Why, is a more difficult one to answer - she's taken (and passed) the Caravan Club MH driving course and has been fine on the few occasions she's taken the wheel. It just seems more natural with me on my side (with wheel in hand) and her on her side (with dog on knee). Chauvinist, moi? Certaintly not....


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

A very pertinent question. 8) 

My other half simply won't drive ours, no reason why she shouldn't - but she just says it's too big. She does say that she would "have to" in an emergency but would she?

She's covered on the insurance to drive, but that brings up yet another twist to the the tale. In our insurance cover we have a clause that promises to supply a driver to get us home in the event of illness etc. rendering the driver unfit to drive but this is conditional upon there being no other driver capable of driving the van in our party. So does this mean that if we're stuck out in the middle of Italy or somewhere and I'm incapable of driving (and plenty would say I am anyway) but my wife is there and insured to drive the van, then we wouldn't be eligible to claim for a get-us-home driver? I have grave doubts of her being capable of driving it a long distance without some previous experience.

So what are my options? Do I strap her into the drivers seat and refuse to let her out until she's driven 50 miles or do I take her off the insurance cover so she couldn't drive it anyway - and would that make any difference?


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

never................. she can't reach the pedals :!: :!: :!: :lol: 

Ken


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi :lol: in my job i see quite a few women driving hgv artics so why not motorhomes there only large vans :wink: it depends on the lady in question , 

by the way my mrs is prepared have a go

ON A OLD AIRFIELD!!!

ray :wink:


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Stew

Edd is on my insurance, cost no extra and if I am taken ill (I am a type 2 diabetic) she would drive home even tho she says its too big :lol: 

Dave

656


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> How often does "The Mrs" drive the Motorhome


ONCE 8O 
Geo


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Diver Driver*

Hello!

Ann-Marie will drive ours whenever I ask her too. She prefers to be a passenger though so my driving must'nt be too bad ! She cannot or more will not take it off the drive however. She empties the Thetford !

Strange, she is happy driving a 5 tonne motorhome but hated and often refused to drive our old Merc S class (thats a car not a Hymer).

Trev


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*wife driving?*

Greetings,

Not an option, Chris flatly refuses to drive the motorhome so I decided to take her off the insurance.

She also flatly refuses now to drive the car, she would not drive the old Suzuki saying she did not like the gears, she wanted an automatic like she used to own, well I used to own but she drove it!

So, I bought a new automatic, well semi-automatic really to help her out, and she says she will not drive this now, so I have wasted loads of money buying a new car so she can drive, I was happy with my old (2003) Suzuki.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, there is a moral here somewhere! help me out here someone!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> There is a serious side to this though. How many of us have our wives on the insurance. If hubby is taken ill, say abroad, if the wife is on the insurance the insurance company or breakdown company will not supply a driver to repatriate the vehicle as there already is one - the wife.
> stew


Worrying this. I've only driven our van round the ( nearly empty) car park of Cheltenham Race course. I reckon I'd be fine on motorways or French N roads. I think I could even manage it onto the ferry but I'd be terrified of driving in an English town or city or busy car park. Oddly enough I think I'd feel happier driving it if the insurance was unconditional - ie no loss of discounts or bonuses for damage. It's such a big vulnerable object that I'd never forgive myself for scratching or denting it.

A friend of ours was in the north of Scotland when her husband died unexpectedly. Their insurance company paid for a driver to drive the van back to the south of England and flew her back. I wonder if they'd do this if it was a case of injury not death ?

G


----------



## sarahessex (Nov 18, 2006)

As a caravanner for 7 years I feel totally liberated now as Iam more than happy to drive our 7.5metre motorhome, whereas before I wouldnt even tow on the motorway. Now when we go off for the weekends its me who does the 40 mile journey to pick my husband up, so if you ever see a female driving a swift sundance down the M5 towards Taunton on a Friday night - give me a wave!


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Barb' my better half will drive our 8 metre beast if she "has" to :wink: she is a very good driver and has even drove a 7.5 ton Bedford many years ago, motorway only tho'.
She will NOT however drive with the Tow car or Bike trailer on the back!! :evil: 
Why? because she can't see them in the mirrors and the Reversing camera screen mesmerises her. She insists it's turned off when she drives.
Women !! will I ever understand them ??? opcorn:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Never . . its my toy


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

I drove our motorhome to Spain and back, the reason being, I am a terrible passenger and get travel sick as well, and luckily my husband doesn't mind me doing all the driving. I have a number of friends who all drive fairly big motorhomes as well, so come on all you wimps out there, let's have more women behind the wheel.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I have driven our RV many times but never ever with my husband Bryan in it. 

He absolutely refuses. I drive it from my work premises (where it is stored) to our house about 6 miles away where I have to wait for him to take us wherever we are going. 

He is really scared of sitting in the passenger (death) seat and said if ever there was an emergency and he could not drive he would strap himself to the bed and put his head under the duvet. You can imagine how non of this does much for my confidence!


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Driving Motorhome*



carolgavin said:


> You lot should be ashamed of yourselves. I drive our motorhome and I can even put it in reverse, drive round bends, in straight lines, on A roads and B roads, on motorways and any other road you can imagine. I can also read a map 8O However I do not drive at night as it's scary. :wink:


Carol,

You had me believing you there until you mentioned being able to read a road map. :lol:

Blokes know that women and road maps do not go together :?

I leave the sat nav set to the female voice option so I can argue - oops - suggest that perhaps there is a better route and being male have a built in navigation system anyway.

I'm still trying to get my OH to have a try at driving but no luck so far.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

The Mrs drives the Laika on the motorways etc she just cannot use the lower gears on the iveco as she cannot get her head around the box being upsde down and only need in 1st gear when hill starting etc the rest of the time 2nd will do as the ratio is so low on 1st. (she makes the clutch stink if you know what i mean)  she also wonders to the right as ours is a LHD but it doesnt take long to get used to keeing over.

Other than that shes spot on  and i get to enjoy some scenery for once


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*How often does the lady drive?*

Not enough!

We had our Tranny-based Magnum Mobile for six years and covered 40,000 miles. In that time, my wife drove it maybe four times, mainly in France. But a nasty smash in Dorset shattered her confidence.

She's had a go in our newer M/H, on quiet industrial estate roads. I'm sure she would drive if she really needed to.

Our 26 yr old daughter, on the other hand, was very happy to drive along the winding roads of the Yorkshire Dales to the Lakes on the A684, as well is doing a stint on motorways, rolling along at 70mph!

Personally, I believe different people bring different strengths to a team. If need be, I will do the washing-up! But it's not one of my strengths!

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Juliette can't drive it legally cos she passed her test after 1997. Tried once offf road. There are some things you're just not big enough to do well. Thought of persuading her to do a C test but then found out the cost. Would be nice to chillout in the back with a nice G&T and enjoy the view.


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Blimey, with the exception of a quick test drive, which we both had a go, so far Kev hasn't even had a look in where driving is concerned!
I have driven the motorhome back from the dealers (Exeter to Wiltshire)and did all the driving when we were away in it last weekend - and Kev didnt even get to sit in the passenger seat, instead my 10mth old son Robert was strapped in his car seat in the front passenger seat, and he loved it! Poor old Kev was left in the back to snooze! (Had a bad dose of Man-flu). 
I love driving it, slower than I'm used to, and more wheels than my last hobby, (an ex motorcyclist too I'm afraid), but it's fab! Cant wait for our next trip out!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Doreen drives in two hour stints any more and she seizes up. Normally I start off while she sorts out the route, programs the TomTom etc. This made it possible to do 300 miles a day in the far North of Norway and get between Salisbury and Aberdeen in a day.

Regards Frank


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Having managed to wheel spin our compass avantgarde, Glenn has never driven the Autotrail, he says it is because I won't let him :roll: 

I don't see any difference in driving the van over my car, apart from watching for height restrictions. I love to get behind the wheel and head off for an adventure. I have happily driven around Scotland, Wales and Cornwall as well as other parts of the UK, and recently astonished my dad who after watching me reverse it out of his drive admited he didnt think I could have done it  

I think Glenn rather enjoys having a driver :wink: 

Tina


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

My wife drives ours every single day to work and back and round and about to the superarket and so on. Howeevr on holidays or if I'm in I drive because I am an extremely bad passenger and its easier for her to let me drive.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I wish I could get my wife to drive, she likes the passenger seat too much. She says that she can see everything and enjoys the trip. 
One day I will get her behind the wheel, the only trouble is if I do will she ever let me back behind the wheel again!


----------



## 103210 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to driving when we eventually get our motorhome. Weekends away will be much easier with a MH rather than the caravan. We'll be able to get everything ready and collect hubby from work on the Friday, or we can meet him on site.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I am the named driver on our insurance, less points . I was very nervous of driving to begin with as I am a natural coward, however I just had to as the thought of something happening abroad and him not being able to I needed to know that I could.

I love driving it, I take the car to the farm where it is kept and collect the van on a Friday while he is at work, and its already to go when he gets home. He does drive most of the time but out of choice as he loves doing it, and I am not half as confident at it when he is sat there, not sure which is worse someone who sits and tells you where you are going wrong or one that sits in stoney silence leaving you wondering what he is thinking.

Only had the van a month and taking it to Europe for the first time at Easter , I did have a drive over there last year in the car but he was really nervous, I wasn't at all , at least we will have our own loo on board this time so that should give him some comfort. 

Mandy


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmmmm How could my wife change gear and read her ' CHAT' Magazine at the same time. I have asked her numerous times if she would like to drive and her answer is always ' Why should I when I have a Chauffer.'
Besides I think she has problems with the handbrake. Not very tall you see.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Janet drives from the passenger seat  

Bill


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sharing*

The only thing my former missus drove, was me insane ! :twisted: 
However, my partner does drive and drives well.
We share the driving on most journies whether it is car or m/home.She actually likes the m/home, thinks she is driving a 'bus.
That's why some journies take longer than others.She keep stopping to collect passengers along the way, or drives in convoy. :roll: 
I have to tell her to keep the speed down 'tho.
75 mph is a bit quick, especially when we often have a big closed trailer for motorbike in tow. 8O 
It certainly allows greater distances to be achieved, as no one driver becomes over exerted or strained. I often have a zooze when Lesley is at the wheel, and so am refreshed when it is my turn to drive.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

We only have a Mercedes Sprinter Van - she is really nice to drive and I do quite a bit of driving when I have to - I love the van but hate driving, mostly when he's sat next to me because he constantly moans about the speed or I'm too near the side of the road or I should have given way or I should have pulled over... it goes on and he really stresses me out, its not a pleasure - so the deal is, I do the dunny and he does the driving, although he still insists I do my bit - it's just no fair.....

:wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

What a fascinating thread! Thanks for starting it, Di  

Annie had driven our van a few times, but not very far. I'm afraid I'm a very nervous passenger, and I'm not at all comfortable with anyone else driving, even though Annie is a very good driver. I enjoy driving, and always have.

It was a good point about insurance and driver incapacity, and I have no doubt if I was unable, Annie would and could drive anywhere.

Gerald


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*The Helms all Yours ...*

second officer ...

and thats about my place as the male half of this partnership.

Apart from the occasional stint and parking in a straight line and getting up on wedges etc, I am relegated to navigator. However with the new Tom Tom I feel my uses are dwindling fast.

Good Job I dont mind doing the weekly shop so I am hanging in there.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

my OH doesn't drive ( no licence ), I don't cook, wash up or do the cleaning. I do empty the thetford, dispose of the waste water and replenish the fresh water. She is catering and welfare, I am transport and logistics. This way we share duties according to our talents.

PS I've never, ever been allowed near the cooking facilities, except of course the BBQ. nfire:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

8O Words almost fail me, but not quite :lol: 

No man apart from those lovelly guys at Morans have ever driven my van 

And yes I too can drive it in straight lines, round roundabouts etc etc, in fact the other day after reverse parking her in Aldis car park in Wellington, a gentleman came up to me and congratulated me on doing such a fine job.

Didn't let on about the reversing camera of course :wink: just basked in his admiration 8) 

And as for map reading how many men on here could fly a glider 50kms cross country with aerial maps, no road signs on clouds you know and GPS had not been invented then.

The gauntlet is down gentlemen I challenge any of you to a map reading contest  

And if I can do all this so can any female, come on ladies it is all about perception and confidence :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"ladies it is all about perception and confidence"

Nothing about having the brain wired correctly in the first place then .....

I would have accepted your challenge, Helen, if dates hadn't conspired against us and we could have met ine the NF. I would have given you an 1:10000 multi-coloured orienteering map, declared the finishing point, and been off.

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thoroughly agree with the likes of Mrs Motorhomesimpson - why bother when there is someone else to do the work! However, when I do drive it, and I am often invited to, I love it and wonder why I don't do more. The only problem is I'm not sure where we would end up as OH is not the best navigator (we use those old fashioned things on paper).

The first week we had this one I did a half day course with the local HGV training company. They were great and I really enjoyed driving in reverse, reversing into small spaces, general tips and techniques for all types of driving etc. Would recommend to anyone not too confident.

If you don't drive you can always have a glass of wine with lunch so we are probably not so daft    

Sue


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> ".....
> 
> I would have accepted your challenge, Helen, if dates hadn't conspired against us and we could have met ine the NF. I would have given you an 1:10000 multi-coloured orienteering map, declared the finishing point, and been off.
> 
> Dave


Excuses Excuses Excuses  Only way you would have won DAB is because you are younger than me and my little legs could not move as fast :roll:


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*How often does "The Mrs" drive the motorhome*

I am a bit older than my wife and an illness that I had meant that Pam drove or we stayed at home. Panic now long gone and she even drives the m/h on to ferries and into the centre of cities without giving it a thought. When I think of all the hours that I could have sat sunning myself in the passenger seat!
Seriously though you never know when you might have to take over so ladies give it a go while he can still advise - OK nag.
Alan and Pam


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Shirl only likes to drive the Hymer on long straight motorways. Her own car is a Pug 206 so its a big change when she climbs in the pilots seat. She does enjoy it when shes been behind the wheel for a few miles and gets back in the swing of things. She hates narrow roads. 
She is a good driver though but tell her I said that  .
Johnny F


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

MOH drives ours at leat 50% f the time and is brilliant!!  
but would I trust her with a map??? Not on your nellie!!!
So I nake sure I have TTG and my recently acquired AR 2007 with us


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

I drive ours occasionally, but I have a problem with Steve who is a rotten passenger. He complains about the way I drive, wants me to justify why I have changed gear, and is a terrible navigator. 

If he could relax I would probably drive more

Catherine


----------



## B33bl3br0x (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm with Spacerunner. She doesn't drive, I don't cook. That way when we arrive at our destination, I can have a nice nap while she gets on with the cooking. I far prefer driving to passenging!

She has no interest in even trying to drive the MH, even though she's a very good driver in the car.

David.


----------



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

We tend to share it - 50/ 50 as I always hope to drive any vehicle we own. I do keep an eye on the drivers heading towards me tho'. If they start to panic and I can see the whites of their eyes , I know I might be cutting it a bit fine !! 

Jane


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

When were abroad( France, Italy, Greece etc) we share 50/50, when I drive she navigates and when she drives I get my head down for a few hours. Mrs Max123 has also taken the van abroad without me a couple of times with no visible damage to the vehicle on return(I checked it with a magnifying glass). It certainly helps if two of you drive because you can clock up loads of miles without getting too tired.
Max


----------



## 103223 (Mar 2, 2007)

My wife finally came of age last year and was old enough (25) to drive the beast at last!
Makes the trips to France much easier. 
She's happy throwing our 23 footer round Sainsbury's car park and she can even reverse.


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow - glad I asked the question!

Last night, it seemed that the gents were firmly in the driving position, but now the ladies have come forward, and been very candid about their skills.

I will be taking my turn driving, as I do enjoy being at the wheel, just need to have faith in my ability.

However, we do work as a team, and I'll take care of the bathroom and all that entails - seems a fair trade if Pete reverses and parks the van 8) !!

Di


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow what a long thread
had a good few giggles, I laughed out loud about how women should only be aloud to drive washing machines ( sorry if any feminists are offended, being a non feminist I like sexist jokes from both sides )

Well, I drive "Hettie" a lot, but mostly when Ian is not with me. He doesn't like being a passenger, gets bored, and only asks me to when he is tired. We have a perfect partnership really, I am happy to drive wherever and whenever and also happy to let him drive while I enjoy the scenary. We differ from the norm it seems, I am a good navigator and he is .......well.........useless. He is a better and more experienced driver but I am better at reversing and parking.

We are off to France next week for 5 weeks so I will get to drive more I suppose, just hope the sat nav works well because if he has to tackle map reading we could end up in Moscow !

Ladies who refuse to drive........be ashamed ! and get driving so you can manage in an emergency ( or if he fancies having a drink )
Men who refuse to let their ladies drive...........carry on my dears, she is only letting you think you are in charge when she's actually thinking "why have a dog and bark yourself ?!"


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

This Mrs always drives because there ain't no Mr. If I had one I wouldn't let him drive anyway!


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

2nd driver (OH) on insurance - Yes.

38 foot plus (also 16 tons before loading up) - therefore LGV.

OH passes LGV - Yes

First trial post LGV test - You're driving today, and please reverse it into that lorry park in a motorway service station. 

Why - if middle aged (Yes I have at long last dared to admit it, to myself), and thinking we can now go skiing with MH, after 16 year absence, then chances are one or other will come a cropper. Therefore must have 2 drivers. And as others say, if long distance motorway driving to get somewhere, how much easier with two drivers.

Who does most of the driving? - I do because I like it and OH prefers to read / sleep / look out of window. I have no problem with that. 

HelenB ...... Full marks with your navigating. Sounds like fun. I have won the odd navigating competition with a helicopter pal of mine (I am not a pilot, just a mate). Great fun but bloody hard work.

DAB ...... No offence, but its completely different up there. You can't pause to think. Well I suppose you could but you will either drop out of the sky or lose penalty points (per second late) for being late.


----------



## maxnmags (Feb 5, 2006)

Well Di 
Don't know how to tell the ladies but I actually went on a days driving course with the CC, it gave me confidence with length, width and reversing our MH (who is aptly named 'HOMIE'). Although I mainly drive on straight long roads I now know I am able to take over if need be but I too also think its a man thing to drive as drinking wine is a lady thing.

Happy travels everyone

Magsi


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*IoM*

Just keep off the circuit in June Granma. It is going to be busy, with the Centenary TT


----------



## 103354 (Mar 11, 2007)

We have just brought our first motor home, an ace roma, picking it up in 4 weeks. We had a folding camper before and would not even think about towing but I am determined to drive the motor home, already nick named, Ronnie Roma. My husband works shifts and to make the most of every week end, I want to go off by myself and my 11 year old daughter. Girls on tour. We shall see.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"DAB ...... No offence, but its completely different up there."

How can I (take offence), when, despite being able to read a map, I'm lost!? 

Dave


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

DAB

Which fence have you lost?

Duadua


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In a nutshell, I can't relate what you're saying to what I said! 

It's been a fantastic weekend in the van, and now I'm knac...ed and feeling brain (and body) dead, so maybe that's it!

Dave


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

DAB

I thought you were wondering how you could take a fence? :idea: :lol: 

But that you were lost, despite being able to read a map. :idea: :wink: 

....................................................................................

and yes more importantly its been a fantastic weekend. :!:

Duadua


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure whether it's me lost on another planet, or you. So we'll find out 

"DAB ...... No offence, but its completely different up there. You can't pause to think. Well I suppose you could but you will either drop out of the sky or lose penalty points (per second late) for being late."

I don't understand the above - please explain (in the context of starting it off with DAB).

Dave


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Give me strength.....

There is no unwritten law that says men are better drivers than women, quite the reverse in fact!!

Girls get git a grip!!, it just takes a little practise, you are all more than capable of driving any size motorhome, RV. If you are unsure, book yourself a few lessons in a bigger vehicle.

I drive our motorhome (LHD) always, he just sits in the passenger seat doing the royal wave.....

I'm 49, HGV1 and I'm qualified to teach english, CPC holder (road haulage management),project manager, housewife....etc, the thing with men is as Diablo has pointed out, men are only capable of doing one thing at a time and then only after lots of tuition.

You girls should be ashamed of yourselves...for example...what if?? what if he was taken ill whilst you were out and about, how would you get the motorhome back home? or worse still what if he dies? are you going to give up life and just stay home? (bearing in mind you go motorhoming cos you love it!).

Points to ponder me thinks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

DAB

I was interfering with your banter with HelenB in connection with the map reading challenge.

After congratulating HelenB I went on to suggest that map reading on the ground was easier than map reading in the air under competition rules.

When on the ground there is time to pause without any safety issue, i.e. you can stop and look at the map, and possibly without a severe points penalty.

My experience of national navigation competitions for helicopter pilot and navigator teams confirms each helicopter must depart the departure line in strict order within 5 seconds of your appointed departure time or you lose penalty points, and you must land on the arrival line within 5 seconds of your arrival time, or again lose penalty points. Helicopters depart at 4 minute intervals, fastest first, slowest last. Each has a different departure time. 

The period between departure and arrival might be say 93 minutes and 34 seconds, during which time you must fly over a number of plots, and answer the questions against each plot correctly to prove you have overflown each and every one, e.g. how many skylights on the barn roof, what is written on the road, or what colour is the tennis court, etc. The difference between your departure time and arrival time is based upon the known and accepted average cruising speed for the model of helicopter involved. So there is no speeding up or slowing down at any point during the competition, as it is not a race.

I should add that you have to plot half your plots on your knee enroute, and that on average you are overflying a plot and answering a question every 60 seconds. 

In addition you may have say 12 photographs of things enroute which require verification and grid references.

Oh, you were only given your maps and grid references exactly 1 hour before departure, prior to which you have no idea where you are to be flying. You may have time to plot some of the plots on the map in the map room, but remember you have to walk to your helicopter on time to warm up and depart on time.

Oh, and for good measure in the day of digital maps, some maps, say, have the colour blue missing, yes you've got it, all rivers and lakes missing, which usually are really useful pointers.

You might require in total 3 maps for the exercise which might or might not overlap, and which might be of different scales. Some might have a hole neatly cut out of the middle, just for fun, within which are say 3 plots. Some plots are bearings and distances off the edge of the map. Some plots are a bearing and distance off a bearing, which bearing was already off the edge of the map.

So to resume there is no time to pause or go back. Indeed there might be three timed intermediate arrival and departure points en route, penalty points if outside the 10 second window, to ensure all helicopters continue around the course in the same direction and none are tempted to fly in the wrong direction, against the safety rules.

GPS is forbidden.

Great fun, but your brain is a complete mess when you finish. 

Apologies if I haven't answered your last question, maybe I've now lost the plot. :lol: 

Duadua.


It was another lovely day today.


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Try and stop her..*

My better half has driven "Jenny" our Pilote from Leicester to NE Scotland, some 430 miles in a day, and back again again in a day. She has driven her on all sorts of roads and very expertly too. She put my bil to shame when he asked about driving her, as it "seems so wide" to which she replied, "not at all."

I get to admire the views and she gets a right buzz from her driving. Win win I think is the term.

Shen


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I was one of the very few female staff at my school some years ago prepeared to learn to drive their forty seater coach. It was great fun and once you are in the driver's seat, it doesn't seem to matter how much vehicle is around you. However, hubby drove our hire van last summer - well, if they agree to empty that mucky water thing every time, you have to let them sit in the drivers seat don't you?

But ... really, every woman should have some confidence behind the wheel, as mentioned by someone earlier, if your little soldier gets sick, who is going to get you both home? 

Autumn


----------

